# yellow anacondas, colubian rainbow boas



## jay--p (Dec 30, 2008)

hello every1 not sure i no how da work dis but iv been keeping a number of snakes 4 da last few years an i am perticulary interesed in boas of al kinds. i am lokking for any people dat has the yellow anaconda or the colubian rainbow boa for sale thanx john.


----------



## jay--p (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.exotic-pets.co.uk/referrer.php?ref=19248


----------

